# Maeda & Rampage sig anyone?



## Toxie (Mar 18, 2007)

The Request:
Hello! could someone please make me a cool sig with Maeda and Rampage? Name your price! 

Pics:







middle








left (if the pic doesn't show, here's the link: http://media.photobucket.com/image/rampage jackson/adio_bam555/RampageHowl.jpg )








right (if the pic doesn't show, here's the link: http://www.ugo.com/ugo/html/gallery/default.asp?img=8&gallery=sweatatheletes_filmtv&page=0 )

Title: Toxie

Colors: your choice but i love purple and green

Size: usual size for a sig

Avatar: no

Thanks! :thumb02:


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I will definitely get something in for you. :thumbsup:


----------



## Toxie (Mar 18, 2007)

:thumb02: thanks!! i'm so excited to see it lol


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

I'm not the best with multiple focal points, so it is difficult for me to put in multiple fighters, I just don't "feel" them, if you know what I mean.

I'm super tired, so I didn't really feel like cutting out all the images, so I used my own Rampage render.

I made you two, a more dark sort of Rampage sig, and then a sort of colorful one with both guys.

Free of charge, as usual.


----------



## Toxie (Mar 18, 2007)

thanks sooooo much!!! they're super nice!! +rep when it lets me :thumb02:


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

You're welcome.


----------



## Toxie (Mar 18, 2007)

it says it's too big.. should i shrink it?


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Save the sig you want, then Go to www.tinypic.com then upload the sig you want to use, after that, take the forum code(it'll say which code is the forum one), copy and paste that code into the signature area in your profile.


----------



## Toxie (Mar 18, 2007)

cool it works now! thanks again


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

No problem, happy to help.


----------

